# cat costume



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love Archie Mcphee's

inflatable-unicorn-horn-for-cats


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

randomr8 said:


> Love Archie Mcphee's
> 
> inflatable-unicorn-horn-for-cats


:jol:Oh my gosh! Thank you for posting that...I am so buying one!!! My cat will HATE me..............


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Cats love it!"

Yeah, right....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder which one would kill me in my sleep if I put this on them? Lol! I love it. I hope Goblin sees this.

P.S. Cheddar was looking over my shoulder and he just said my death would be painful. Guess I'll pass!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The cat in the ad looks soooo happy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> The cat in the ad looks soooo happy.


:jol:Oh My Gosh! I just heard from Frank the Cat....he says he sure hope he gets one of these!!!


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not even gonna try. My cat would first be afraid of it, then kick my dead ass when she got over that.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Omg! Do they make these for dogs?!? :lolkin:


----------

